

Elon Musk at TED (Feb 2013) - MikeCapone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IgKWPdJWuBQ

======
davidiach
I have seen a lot of videos with Elon Musk recently and this one is one of the
best. It also contains some interesting footage of what the people at SpaceX
are doing.

~~~
MikeCapone
Agreed, I thought it was a great interview. I also quite liked the talk he
gave at Oxford University:

[http://www.treehugger.com/green-investments/tesla-ceo-
elon-m...](http://www.treehugger.com/green-investments/tesla-ceo-elon-musk-
gives-hour-long-speech-university-oxford-video-and-audio-q-a.html)

